# Lost tag - in spike - any ideas?



## shakkai (Jan 4, 2009)

Since you guys are so great at identifications, I thought I might post this one now, before the flowers open, to see if anyone might have ideas about what it may be. I have checked my list of seedlings bought, and can't put my finger on which one it possibly is. It appears to be going to be a multifloral with mottled leaves... Anyone want to hazard a guess before it opens?


----------



## Elena (Jan 4, 2009)

Could it be Iantha Stage?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I'll wait, thanks!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 5, 2009)

It could be Elena. The leaves look to have the same type of variegation as the Iantha Stage that I have labelled, just quite a bit lighter green. However, that could be due to relative position in the window, perhaps.

I guess we shall see once these decide to open!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, the spike has developed a bit further. I think we can probably rule out Iantha Stage, as I don't think the buds would still be this dark, and I can't see any real striping on them... It also looks like I'm going to have 4 or 5 flowers, which isn't really typical of Iantha Stage.

Possibly one of the polyantha x Maudiae type?






Anyone grow anything that looks like this? As you can see in the first photo that I posted, the leaves are very nicely mottled.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess it's a Paph! oke: 
What did I win?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2009)

it has wilhelminae in it plus a possible Maudiae vini type


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> it has wilhelminae in it plus a possible Maudiae vini type



What's your tip-off for wilhelminae? The fuzzy stem and ovary?


----------



## swamprad (Feb 6, 2009)

It looks very much like my kolo x moquettianum which is at the same stage of blooming...


----------



## shakkai (Feb 6, 2009)

Rick, I'm interested as well in what you see that tips you off to that particular parent. Given the size, I would be inclined to agree with you, too.

Mark, I can't wait until this one opens! As you will have your's in flower too, we can compare. Do you have any photos from a previous blooming?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> What's your tip-off for wilhelminae? The fuzzy stem and ovary?


What i'm basing this judgement on is the distance between flower buds


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 6, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> it has wilhelminae in it plus a possible Maudiae vini type



Doesn't wilhelminae typically have 2-3 flowers? Would you expect 4-5 flowers from a wilhelminae cross without another multifloral involved?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Doesn't wilhelminae typically have 2-3 flowers? Would you expect 4-5 flowers from a wilhelminae cross without another multifloral involved?


Yes, So this plant maybe more complexed then a Maudiae X wilhelminae


----------



## shakkai (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, its finally bloomed... not a good flower, no symmetry, color breaks... eh. Certainly hasn't lived up to the anticipation from that nice dark spike!

Looks like it will be sequential flowering. I've been told it is likely liemianum x wardii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting and weird. I would never have expected that flower from those buds!


----------



## shakkai (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, nor I.. But weird it definitely is!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think it is that simple. It's more complex then a primary cross of wardii and liemianum


----------



## shakkai (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Rick! You are probably right that it is more complex than a primary cross. Whatever it is, though, it doesn't appear to have been too successful. Though I will keep the plant to see if any of the other flowers improve in colour and form.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 17, 2009)

Certainly different & you'll keep us guessing!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmm... A very interesting flower. I like the color scheme, pity about the shape... but maybe next time will be better.


----------

